# Let's talk Pee flavor!



## Lilocsprings (Jun 1, 2017)

I love a sweet lemonade. I am a sugar girl. Making my first skeeter pee and would like to hear how you made yours sweet and tasty!! Lemon lime seems quite appealing also! When you drink skeeter pee do you notice a lot of lemon flavor? You guys and gals are great!! Appreciate any and all replies!


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 1, 2017)

Lemon/Lime is our favorite S P, with Cranberry S P our second. You can make your Pee as sweet as you want, we however go the opposite way, now only using 4 cups of sugar to back sweeten. Trying to reduce the sugar in all our wines. But feel free to really sweeten it up, shouldn't be a problem. Roy


----------



## Lilocsprings (Jun 1, 2017)

*Hey Roy*

Thank you for your comment Roy! How do you make it a lime flavor? Concentrate? Substitute for lime instead of lemon on the last bottle. Sure appreciate you.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 1, 2017)

I do exactly like you stated to make my lemon lime. I use 2 bottles of lemon juice up front and at the point it calls for the last one, just use 1 bottle of lime juice. I've found that the best thing to flavor the pee is frozen concentrates. You can experiment with different flavors one gallon at a time using 1 gallon carboys. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jun 1, 2017)

So far I've only made two (6 gallon) batches of SP, and one is still in the secondary. I used Dragons Blood yeast slurry for the first, and it tasted quite a bit like DDDB. I used a blueberry wine slurry for the second batch, and when I had to top off the secondary, I topped it with blueberry wine. We shall see how it turns out!

I would love to go pomegranate for my next.


----------



## wineforfun (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't make Pee but something similar.
I do similar to Rod. With my recipe I use Realemon juice up front, along with water and sugar to 1.090-1.095. When SG reaches 1.020-1.030, I then add Realime juice. Once fermented and cleared, rack onto any number of Old Orchard 100% concentrates. You finish with more of a lime flavor than lemon, coupled with whatever concentrate you choose.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 1, 2017)

wineforfun said:


> I don't make Pee but something similar.
> I do similar to Rod. With my recipe I use Realemon juice up front, along with water and sugar to 1.090-1.095. When SG reaches 1.020-1.030, I then add Realime juice. Once fermented and cleared, rack onto any number of Old Orchard 100% concentrates. You finish with more of a lime flavor than lemon, coupled with whatever concentrate you choose.



Yes, I should have added that I raise my starting SG to account for the dilution with the concentrates.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 2, 2017)

LILO, I too use 2 bottles of lemon up front, then add the Lime as the last bottle. It makes a great Pee. Roy


----------



## Country (Feb 18, 2018)

Two bottles of lemon and then a bottle of pomegranate. I have no idea what it will taste like. But the color is sure nice. I started with a red wine slurry so just rolled with that color.


----------

